# Milan: crollo del fatturato.



## admin (23 Gennaio 2018)

Crollato il fatturato del Milan nel 2016/2017. I rossoneri sono passati dal sedicesimo al ventiduesimo posto della graduatoria europea. Addirittura dietro il Lione. 191,7 milioni di euro il fatturato del club rossonero. Male anche la Roma a quota 171,8. Vola l'Inter con 262,1 milioni. In testa United, Real Madrid e Barcellona tutte oltre quota 650 milioni di euro.


----------



## DrHouse (23 Gennaio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Crollato il fatturato del Milan nel 2016/2017. I rossoneri sono passati dal sedicesimo al ventiduesimo posto della graduatoria europea. Addirittura dietro il Lione. 191,7 milioni di euro il fatturato del club rossonero. Male anche la Roma a quota 171,8. Vola l'Inter con 262,1 milioni. In testa United, Real Madrid e Barcellona tutte oltre quota 650 milioni di euro.



il Milan fino a qualche mese fa aveva, a differenza delle altre citate, il bilancio per anno solare, e non anno sportivo...
non capisco dunque queste cifre...
inoltre il 2016 fu chiuso con un fatturato di 236 milioni, dai dati disponibili, non 191.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Gennaio 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> il Milan fino a qualche mese fa aveva, a differenza delle altre citate, il bilancio per anno solare, e non anno sportivo...
> non capisco dunque queste cifre...
> inoltre il 2016 fu chiuso con un fatturato di 236 milioni, dai dati disponibili, non 191.



 geniali


----------



## DrHouse (23 Gennaio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> geniali



ma guarda Lollo, al massimo possono pure aver fatto qualche calcolo, anche se dubito.

ma anche in questo caso, seppure ci fossero stati questi dati, non sarebbero stati preoccupanti.
l'Inter, per "gonfiare" quei dati, ha fatto cessioni in quella stagione: tra le cessioni estive scorse, e quelle entro il 30 giugno 17 per equilibrare i conti del SA.

il Milan no: El Sharaawi aveva un diritto di riscatto entro il 30 giugno 16, esercitato. dunque non di competenza della stagione, ma del bilancio 2016.
e nel 2017 tutte le cessioni, per motivi legati al VA o SA, sono state fatte dopo il primo luglio 17, quindi anche in quel caso non di competenza della stagione che hanno preso in esame.

fatturare 191 milioni senza Coppe, Stadi e 0 euro di cessioni, per me è tanta roba.
significa che con 80 milioni di cessioni di esuberi, 40 milioni di primo turno Champions, e introiti raddoppiati da stadio (per qualche partita in più), significa fatturare oltre 300 milioni.


----------



## gemy (23 Gennaio 2018)

direi che la vera dimensione di questa società sta venendo a galla siamo di fascia bassa i fasti di un tempo sono passati


----------



## Pitermilanista (23 Gennaio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Crollato il fatturato del Milan nel 2016/2017. I rossoneri sono passati dal sedicesimo al ventiduesimo posto della graduatoria europea. Addirittura dietro il Lione. 191,7 milioni di euro il fatturato del club rossonero. Male anche la Roma a quota 171,8. Vola l'Inter con 262,1 milioni. In testa United, Real Madrid e Barcellona tutte oltre quota 650 milioni di euro.



262 milioni di euro del Monopoli, visto che non si potrebbero permettere nemmeno Ciciretti o Sau in contanti, e devono andare a mendicare in giro per l'Europa i prestiti di zombies e mutilati del lavoro che hanno smesso di giocare da anni... Parlo dei profughi. Non avevano in previsione 320 milioni di fatturato per questo esercizio? Che bello il Monopoli!


----------



## Pitermilanista (23 Gennaio 2018)

gemy ha scritto:


> direi che la vera dimensione di questa società sta venendo a galla siamo di fascia bassa i fasti di un tempo sono passati



Pensa che un anno fa avevamo per proprietario l'uomo più ricco ed influente d'Italia, e il fatturato era più o meno lo stesso. I fasti di un tempo...


----------



## sacchino (23 Gennaio 2018)

E' normale se giochi con i prestiti o parametri zero come fai a fare fatturato se i giocatori non li vendi??


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (23 Gennaio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Crollato il fatturato del Milan nel 2016/2017. I rossoneri sono passati dal sedicesimo al ventiduesimo posto della graduatoria europea. Addirittura dietro il Lione. 191,7 milioni di euro il fatturato del club rossonero. Male anche la Roma a quota 171,8. Vola l'Inter con 262,1 milioni. In testa United, Real Madrid e Barcellona tutte oltre quota 650 milioni di euro.



E poi ragazzi ci sorprende se lo United da 20 milioni all'anno a Sanchez. Ormai per competere e tornare ai vertici bisogna avere queste cifre e fatturare tanto ma tanto


----------



## pazzomania (23 Gennaio 2018)

Che balle sti fatturati:

Come si potrà ritenere basso un fatturato di 200 milioni senza le coppe? da internare.

Il fatturato è altissimo per non avere le coppe, detto questo ovvio che bisogna tornare in CL.

Non vedo l'ora di tornare a sentire la musichetta e creare quel circolo virtuoso per tornare a far benissimo.

Speriamo sia il prima possibile


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Gennaio 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> ma guarda Lollo, al massimo possono pure aver fatto qualche calcolo, anche se dubito.
> 
> ma anche in questo caso, seppure ci fossero stati questi dati, non sarebbero stati preoccupanti.
> l'Inter, per "gonfiare" quei dati, ha fatto cessioni in quella stagione: tra le cessioni estive scorse, e quelle entro il 30 giugno 17 per equilibrare i conti del SA.
> ...


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Gennaio 2018)

gemy ha scritto:


> direi che la vera dimensione di questa società sta venendo a galla siamo di fascia bassa i fasti di un tempo sono passati



qvando cera lvi


----------



## Gunnar67 (23 Gennaio 2018)

Quando si cerca di fare un discorso serio su Milan e denaro, che implichi un approfondimento sul passaggio di proprietà', si rischia inevitabilmente di beccarsi una querela.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Gennaio 2018)

gemy ha scritto:


> direi che la vera dimensione di questa società sta venendo a galla siamo di fascia bassa i fasti di un tempo sono passati



Veramente fanno riferimento alla societá con la proprietá precedente.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Gennaio 2018)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Quando si cerca di fare un discorso serio su Milan e denaro, che implichi un approfondimento sul passaggio di proprietà', si rischia inevitabilmente di beccarsi una querela.



Stiamo ancora aspettando il primo articolo serio da 16 mesi a questa parte.

Finora tutte invenzioni o speculazioni.


----------



## Clarenzio (23 Gennaio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Crollato il fatturato del Milan nel 2016/2017. I rossoneri sono passati dal sedicesimo al ventiduesimo posto della graduatoria europea. Addirittura dietro il Lione. 191,7 milioni di euro il fatturato del club rossonero. Male anche la Roma a quota 171,8. Vola l'Inter con 262,1 milioni. In testa United, Real Madrid e Barcellona tutte oltre quota 650 milioni di euro.



Qual' è la fonte?
A settembre si parlava di 220-230 milioni, non capisco come in 2 mesi si sia passati a 190.


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Gennaio 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> ma guarda Lollo, al massimo possono pure aver fatto qualche calcolo, anche se dubito.
> 
> ma anche in questo caso, seppure ci fossero stati questi dati, non sarebbero stati preoccupanti.
> l'Inter, per "gonfiare" quei dati, ha fatto cessioni in quella stagione: tra le cessioni estive scorse, e quelle entro il 30 giugno 17 per equilibrare i conti del SA.
> ...



no. Questi numeri sono solo fatturato, senza plusvalenze. Infatti tempo fa sono usciti altri dati dove l'inter aveva ricavi per 320 mln comprese le plusvalenze. Ergo l'inter ha fatto un balzo non di poco conto, passando in un solo anno con suining da 200 mln come noi a 262. Noi invece siamo scesi di qualche decina di mln. Perchè senza considerare plusvalenze avevamo un fatturato di 210 mln circa. 
Ergo stanno scendendo i dati del fatturato. 
Ed è proprio questa la mia preoccupazione, perché quest'anno chi andrà in champions avrà molti più soldi rispetto agli altri anni, e si creerà un solco molto molto difficile da recuperare da quelle che non andranno in coppa campioni.


----------



## DrHouse (23 Gennaio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> no. Questi numeri sono solo fatturato, senza plusvalenze. Infatti tempo fa sono usciti altri dati dove l'inter aveva ricavi per 320 mln comprese le plusvalenze. Ergo l'inter ha fatto un balzo non di poco conto, passando in un solo anno con suining da 200 mln come noi a 262. Noi invece siamo scesi di qualche decina di mln. Perchè senza considerare plusvalenze avevamo un fatturato di 210 mln circa.
> Ergo stanno scendendo i dati del fatturato.
> Ed è proprio questa la mia preoccupazione, perché quest'anno chi andrà in champions avrà molti più soldi rispetto agli altri anni, e si creerà un solco molto molto difficile da recuperare da quelle che non andranno in coppa campioni.



Cosa c’entrano le plusvalenze?

Fatturato vuol dire qualsiasi entrata della società.
Le cessioni dei cartellini fanno parte del fatturato, anche nei casi di minusvalenze.
Se nella stagione 2016/17 non abbiamo ceduto nessuno, e nella stagione 2016/2017 non abbiamo fatto le coppe, e nella stagione 2016/17 abbiamo fatto 16mila abbonati e presenze medie allo stadio per 40mila, credo che considerando la stagione 17/18 possiamo scendere?
Se si, esponi come.

Per me si sale, e non di poco:
80 milioni di cessione cartellini
Stesse sponsorizzazioni del 16/17 più due nuovi contratti (anche se piccoli, ma sempre più dello scorso anno)
32mila abbonati
Presenze medie stadio 50mila persone
Coppa Italia: nel 16/17 superati ottavi (in casa) e fuori ai quarti (a Torino), quest’anno superati ottavi e quarti (entrambi in casa) e giochiamo la semifinale. Quindi 3 partite in casa invece di 1 (per gli introiti botteghini, tra cui un derby) e premi maggiori per risultati
Europa League: già quantificati in 13 milioni gli incassi, abbiamo almeno una gara in casa con introiti e se si passa anche solo un turno sono altri soldi.

Non saprei quantificare, ma per me a 300 si può arrivare


----------



## DrHouse (23 Gennaio 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Qual' è la fonte?
> A settembre si parlava di 220-230 milioni, non capisco come in 2 mesi si sia passati a 190.



Guarda, non so che numeri abbiano fatto.

Perché le altre società hanno i bilanci a chiusura 30 giugno, quindi spulciando i bilanci si trova il fatturato.
Il Milan fino al 2016 aveva la chiusura bilancio ad anno solare, solo dal 2017 hanno cambiato.
Quindi avrebbero dovuto estrapolare i dati dal bilancio 2016 (alcuni facilmente estrapolabili, altri come gli incassi da stadio no, perché a bilancio sono generici tutto il 2016, al limite hanno potuto dividere alla buona in base alle gare casalinghe dell’andata del campionato), e sommarli al fatturato del mini bilancio semestrale approvato a ottobre.

I 236 milioni che hai citato sono giusti, ma sono il fatturato 2016, che ripeto è diverso dalla stagione 16/17 che loro prendono in esame


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Gennaio 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> Cosa c’entrano le plusvalenze?
> 
> Fatturato vuol dire qualsiasi entrata della società.
> Le cessioni dei cartellini fanno parte del fatturato, anche nei casi di minusvalenze.
> ...



ti sto dicendo che i dati questi riportati qui, sono al netto senza considerare le plusvalenze fatte con le cessioni. Tant'è che qualche settimana fa sono usciti i dati dove l'inter aveva un fatturato di 320 mln, la juve 530 circa. 
Questi invece non li considera. Tu mi dici perché? semplice, perché parla di ricavi fissi, le plusvalenze sono date dalle cessioni che come hai scritto anni ci sono,altri anni no. Quindi sono ricavi variabili. 
Ora io non so la parte fissa nostra se è diminuita o aumentata, ma possibile che ogni cosa che parla di noi dobbiamo sempre vederci il marcio? possibile che sono tutti contro di noi? Probabilmente hanno chiesto informazioni alle varie società allo stato attuale, e hanno fatto delle stime con i dati del momento. Suppongo comunque che a fine anno i nostri ricavi fissi possano aumentare, almeno spero. Il punto è che tu parli di sponsorizzazioni che danno gli stessi soldi, ma dove lo hanno detto? io ancora aspetto i dati ufficiali. Per cui noi sappiamo allo stato attuale che Adidas ci lascia, e avremo probabilmente Puma che per la quota fissa ci darà di meno. Con Audi è finita pure, con Huawei idem. ANdiamoci piano.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Gennaio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *ti sto dicendo che i dati questi riportati qui, sono al netto senza considerare le plusvalenze fatte con le cessioni.* Tant'è che qualche settimana fa sono usciti i dati dove l'inter aveva un fatturato di 320 mln, la juve 530 circa.
> Questi invece non li considera. Tu mi dici perché? semplice, perché parla di ricavi fissi, le plusvalenze sono date dalle cessioni che come hai scritto anni ci sono,altri anni no. Quindi sono ricavi variabili.
> Ora io non so la parte fissa nostra se è diminuita o aumentata, ma possibile che ogni cosa che parla di noi dobbiamo sempre vederci il marcio? possibile che sono tutti contro di noi? Probabilmente hanno chiesto informazioni alle varie società allo stato attuale, e hanno fatto delle stime con i dati del momento. Suppongo comunque che a fine anno i nostri ricavi fissi possano aumentare, almeno spero. Il punto è che tu parli di sponsorizzazioni che danno gli stessi soldi, ma dove lo hanno detto? io ancora aspetto i dati ufficiali. Per cui noi sappiamo allo stato attuale che Adidas ci lascia, e avremo probabilmente Puma che per la quota fissa ci darà di meno. Con Audi è finita pure, con Huawei idem. ANdiamoci piano.



Ma che senso ha ? un bilancio è un bilancio. 
Allora la prossima volta che guardo un bilancio considero solo uno stabilimento mentre l'altro no perché a me va cosi. 

Se parliamo di bilanci guardiamo il bilancio se vogliamo confrontare numeri a caso facciamo cosi.


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Gennaio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma che senso ha ? un bilancio è un bilancio.
> Allora la prossima volta che guardo un bilancio considero solo uno stabilimento mentre l'altro no perché a me va cosi.
> 
> Se parliamo di bilanci guardiamo il bilancio se vogliamo confrontare numeri a caso facciamo cosi.



madonna oh raga. Lo hanno fatto senza considerare le plusvalenze perché non sono sempre le stesse!!!!!! ma è così difficile da capire?
Quest'anno la juve ha toccato quota 530 mln circa, e tutti gasati. Ma nessuno poi ha visto che in realtà non è così, o meglio lo è solo grazie alle cessioni che hanno generato plusvalenze. Se vai a vedere invece i ricavi fissi, quelli non soggetti a cambiamenti di anno in anno, erano sui 450 circa. Quindi aumentati si ma non come pensavano gli juventini.

E' un discorso che vale per tutti. Quest'anno noi abbiamo generato tot cessioni con plusvalenze? bene, queste contribuiranno a far aumentare i ricavi di QUEST'ANNO. L'anno prossimo non li devi considerare.


----------



## Therealsalva (23 Gennaio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Crollato il fatturato del Milan nel 2016/2017. I rossoneri sono passati dal sedicesimo al ventiduesimo posto della graduatoria europea. Addirittura dietro il Lione. 191,7 milioni di euro il fatturato del club rossonero. Male anche la Roma a quota 171,8. Vola l'Inter con 262,1 milioni. In testa United, Real Madrid e Barcellona tutte oltre quota 650 milioni di euro.



Trovo difficile fare stime attendibili se un bilancio non c'è. Si può ragionare di quello che si vuole, ma si fa meglio con un documento sotto mano


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Gennaio 2018)

Therealsalva ha scritto:


> Trovo difficile fare stime attendibili se un bilancio non c'è. Si può ragionare di quello che si vuole, ma si fa meglio con un documento sotto mano



sono quelli del 2016/17


----------



## Therealsalva (23 Gennaio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> sono quelli del 2016/17



Scusami eh... ma un bilancio 16/17 non ci dovrebbe essere... O non ho capito io oppure non so, sinceramente ^^''

Mi correggo, non dovrebbe esistere proprio l'esercizio


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Gennaio 2018)

Therealsalva ha scritto:


> Scusami eh... ma un bilancio 16/17 non ci dovrebbe essere... O non ho capito io oppure non so, sinceramente ^^''
> 
> Mi correggo, non dovrebbe esistere proprio l'esercizio



Il nostro bilancio prima finiva a Gennaio. Comunque penso che Deloitte sappia fare il suo mestiere o sono tutti dilettanti allo sbaraglio?


----------



## gemy (23 Gennaio 2018)

occorre rivedere il calcio si devono dare delle regole la juve ha 108 giocatori professionisti a contratto realta come firenze palermo verona genova sono al collasso senza un minimo di concorrenza non si va da nessuna parte


----------



## Clarenzio (23 Gennaio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Il nostro bilancio prima finiva a Gennaio. Comunque penso che Deloitte sappia fare il suo mestiere o sono tutti dilettanti allo sbaraglio?



Credo sia ancora così, non ho letto di cambiamenti a riguardo.
Altrimenti stiamo valutando un bilancio di 9 mesi


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Gennaio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> madonna oh raga. Lo hanno fatto senza considerare le plusvalenze perché non sono sempre le stesse!!!!!! ma è così difficile da capire?
> Quest'anno la juve ha toccato quota 530 mln circa, e tutti gasati. Ma nessuno poi ha visto che in realtà non è così, o meglio lo è solo grazie alle cessioni che hanno generato plusvalenze. Se vai a vedere invece i ricavi fissi, quelli non soggetti a cambiamenti di anno in anno, erano sui 450 circa. Quindi aumentati si ma non come pensavano gli juventini.
> 
> E' un discorso che vale per tutti. Quest'anno noi abbiamo generato tot cessioni con plusvalenze? bene, queste contribuiranno a far aumentare i ricavi di QUEST'ANNO. L'anno prossimo non li devi considerare.



Ragionamento cervellotico e inverosimile. Se si parla di ricavi, devono esserci per forza le entrate da player trading, altrimenti si danno numeri a caso.


----------



## Djici (23 Gennaio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> madonna oh raga. Lo hanno fatto senza considerare le plusvalenze perché non sono sempre le stesse!!!!!! ma è così difficile da capire?
> Quest'anno la juve ha toccato quota 530 mln circa, e tutti gasati. Ma nessuno poi ha visto che in realtà non è così, o meglio lo è solo grazie alle cessioni che hanno generato plusvalenze. Se vai a vedere invece i ricavi fissi, quelli non soggetti a cambiamenti di anno in anno, erano sui 450 circa. Quindi aumentati si ma non come pensavano gli juventini.
> 
> E' un discorso che vale per tutti. Quest'anno noi abbiamo generato tot cessioni con plusvalenze? bene, queste contribuiranno a far aumentare i ricavi di QUEST'ANNO. L'anno prossimo non li devi considerare.



Ragionamento completamente coerente.
Magari un anno hai un bilancio in utile con un fatturato più alto del solito per la mega plusvalenza (cessione di Kaka) ma non ti da un idea di quello che la società riesce a fare per davvero e per confrontarla con altre realtà. 
E ovvio che se cediamo quest'anno Donnarumma Susos Romagnoli Bonucci e Kessie per 300 mln si avrà un fatturato stragonfiato dalle plusvalenze e magari arriviamo a 600 mln come il Real il Barca e lo United.
Ma l'anno dopo il fatturato stranamente si dimezzera.... e saremo tornati ai livelli del Lione (ad andare bene).


----------



## fdl68 (23 Gennaio 2018)

è normale dopo tanti anni buttati via


----------



## Mr. Canà (23 Gennaio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Crollato il fatturato del Milan nel 2016/2017. I rossoneri sono passati dal sedicesimo al ventiduesimo posto della graduatoria europea. Addirittura dietro il Lione. 191,7 milioni di euro il fatturato del club rossonero. Male anche la Roma a quota 171,8. Vola l'Inter con 262,1 milioni. In testa United, Real Madrid e Barcellona tutte oltre quota 650 milioni di euro.



I top europei hanno un fatturano di quasi 4 volte superiore al nostro. C'è tanto lavoro da fare, per il club ma anche e soprattutto forse per la Lega, che deve rendere la Serie A più appetibile per i mercati orientali e per gli Stati Uniti. In Asia ormai la Bundesliga è molto più seguita della Serie A e se si continua a dormire sugli allori finiremo anche dietro alla Ligue 1 un giorno.


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Gennaio 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ragionamento completamente coerente.
> Magari un anno hai un bilancio in utile con un fatturato più alto del solito per la mega plusvalenza (cessione di Kaka) ma non ti da un idea di quello che la società riesce a fare per davvero e per confrontarla con altre realtà.
> E ovvio che se cediamo quest'anno Donnarumma Susos Romagnoli Bonucci e Kessie per 300 mln si avrà un fatturato stragonfiato dalle plusvalenze e magari arriviamo a 600 mln come il Real il Barca e lo United.
> Ma l'anno dopo il fatturato stranamente si dimezzera.... e saremo tornati ai livelli del Lione (ad andare bene).



Perfetto, per fortuna qualcuno ha capito il discorso


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Gennaio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ragionamento cervellotico e inverosimile. Se si parla di ricavi, devono esserci per forza le entrate da player trading, altrimenti si danno numeri a caso.



leggi cosa ha scritto Djici.

EDIT.
aggiungo che se leggi nel sito calcio e finanza è spiegato bene, questi sono ricavi fissi che provengono da diritti tv, soldi delle coppe, merchandising/sponsor.
A questo punto mi sembra ovvio che i nostri numeri sono destinati a salire, considerando che partecipiamo all'europa league quest'anno, che abbiamo ricavi da stadio superiore. Bisogna però vedere se i ricavi dal merchandising sono effettivamente gli stessi,diminuiti o aumentati. Per i diritti tv si sa già che perderemo qualcosa. Per questo continuo a ribadire un concetto FONDAMENTALE. Bisogna entrare in champions!


----------



## diavolo (23 Gennaio 2018)

Abbiamo perso Audi e Adidas...


----------



## The P (23 Gennaio 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> il Milan fino a qualche mese fa aveva, a differenza delle altre citate, il bilancio per anno solare, e non anno sportivo...
> non capisco dunque queste cifre...
> inoltre il 2016 fu chiuso con un fatturato di 236 milioni, dai dati disponibili, non 191.



esatto, quindi facendo un forecast equivale a una crescita e equivale a un bilancio migliore dei perdazzurri.


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Gennaio 2018)

The P ha scritto:


> esatto, quindi facendo un forecast equivale a una crescita e equivale a un bilancio migliore dei perdazzurri.



No è sbagliato quello è il bilancio che risale fino a dicembre 2016. Questo è 2016/2017.


----------



## ignaxio (23 Gennaio 2018)

ho visto il grafico di Calcio e Finanza e si nota che il nostro fatturato è pressoche invariato (addirittura maggiore del 2009), ma il fatto è che la media fatturato degli altri negli ultimi 5-6 anni è letteralmente esploso esponenzialmente mentre noi siamo rimasti al palo


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Gennaio 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> I top europei hanno un fatturano di quasi 4 volte superiore al nostro. C'è tanto lavoro da fare, per il club ma anche e soprattutto forse per la Lega, che deve rendere la Serie A più appetibile per i mercati orientali e per gli Stati Uniti. In Asia ormai la Bundesliga è molto più seguita della Serie A e se si continua a dormire sugli allori finiremo anche dietro alla Ligue 1 un giorno.



Con l aprobabile presidenza di Lega data al ticket Tavecchio/Lotito siamo a posto allora.....


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Gennaio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> leggi cosa ha scritto Djici.
> 
> EDIT.
> aggiungo che se leggi nel sito calcio e finanza è spiegato bene, questi sono ricavi fissi che provengono da diritti tv, soldi delle coppe, merchandising/sponsor.
> A questo punto mi sembra ovvio che i nostri numeri sono destinati a salire, considerando che partecipiamo all'europa league quest'anno, che abbiamo ricavi da stadio superiore. Bisogna però vedere se i ricavi dal merchandising sono effettivamente gli stessi,diminuiti o aumentati. Per i diritti tv si sa già che perderemo qualcosa. Per questo continuo a ribadire un concetto FONDAMENTALE. Bisogna entrare in champions!



La Deloitte Football League parla di ricavi in generale, non di ricavi al netto del player trading.

Comunque, tornando al punto, noi siamo rimasti stabili negli anni, sono gli altri top club che sono cresciuti in modo vertiginoso. E per questo amaro e triste declino bisogna dire ancora una volta grazie a Silvio e al Piccione...
Che poi è la ragione di fondo per cui queste proprietà cinesi investono in Milan e Inter, non certo per la passione per lo sport. Sanno bene che se si siederanno al tavolo dei grandi, le porzioni saranno belle ricche 

E non bisogna entrare in Champions, non è vero. Bisogna tornare a essere stabilmente protagonisti in Europa, che è un concetto ben diverso. E' la stabilità che farà la differenza per noi, avere un serio progetto tecnico di lungo termine è fondamentale non qualificarsi alla prossima CL.


----------



## Therealsalva (24 Gennaio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Il nostro bilancio prima finiva a Gennaio. Comunque penso che Deloitte sappia fare il suo mestiere o sono tutti dilettanti allo sbaraglio?



Ma non è questione di saper fare il mestiere o meno, ma il taglio dell’articolo richiede gioco forza delle approssimazioni, è creare questa sorta di classifica.. non dico ci siano numeri sbagliati eh .. sono semplicemente aggregati in maniera “strana” nel caso del Milan creando un esercizio che non c’è. Chiamala esigenza editoriale o quello che vuoi


----------



## ps18ps (24 Gennaio 2018)

Scusate, ma le plusvalenze centrano con il bilancio( quindi con attività e passività), non con il fatturato. Il fatturato equivale alle fatture emesse , io posso vendere un mio bene (in questo caso un giocatore) a 100 e questo è quello che fatturo, poi a bilancio si vede se è stata un'operazione a guadagno(plusvalenza) o in perdita(minusvaleza) a seconda del valore dello stesso messo a bilancio, ma a fatturato rimane sempre 100.


----------



## DrHouse (24 Gennaio 2018)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> Scusate, ma le plusvalenze centrano con il bilancio( quindi con attività e passività), non con il fatturato. Il fatturato equivale alle fatture emesse , io posso vendere un mio bene (in questo caso un giocatore) a 100 e questo è quello che fatturo, poi a bilancio si vede se è stata un'operazione a guadagno(plusvalenza) o in perdita(minusvaleza) a seconda del valore dello stesso messo a bilancio, ma a fatturato rimane sempre 100.



esattamente, ma fanno una confusione incredibile...


----------



## ps18ps (24 Gennaio 2018)

si immaginavo, per questo che ho voluto fare il post, perchè mi sembrava ci fosse un po di confusione. Comunque penso anch'io che il fatturato del milan sia stato calcolato secondo stime visto che non è presente un bilancio dell'arco temporale previsto. Sarebbe interessante sapere com'era calcolato il fatturato dei periodi precedenti visto che il nostro bilancio è sempre stato chiuso il 31/12


----------



## DrHouse (24 Gennaio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ti sto dicendo che i dati questi riportati qui, sono al netto senza considerare le plusvalenze fatte con le cessioni. Tant'è che qualche settimana fa sono usciti i dati dove l'inter aveva un fatturato di 320 mln, la juve 530 circa.
> Questi invece non li considera. Tu mi dici perché? semplice, perché parla di ricavi fissi, le plusvalenze sono date dalle cessioni che come hai scritto anni ci sono,altri anni no. Quindi sono ricavi variabili.
> Ora io non so la parte fissa nostra se è diminuita o aumentata, ma possibile che ogni cosa che parla di noi dobbiamo sempre vederci il marcio? possibile che sono tutti contro di noi? Probabilmente hanno chiesto informazioni alle varie società allo stato attuale, e hanno fatto delle stime con i dati del momento. Suppongo comunque che a fine anno i nostri ricavi fissi possano aumentare, almeno spero. Il punto è che tu parli di sponsorizzazioni che danno gli stessi soldi, ma dove lo hanno detto? io ancora aspetto i dati ufficiali. Per cui noi sappiamo allo stato attuale che Adidas ci lascia, e avremo probabilmente Puma che per la quota fissa ci darà di meno. Con Audi è finita pure, con Huawei idem. ANdiamoci piano.



ti quoto una sola volta ma spero di risp a tutto.

1. io non ho visto nel marcio in nulla, tantomeno nell'articolo.
difatti ho detto che quelle cifre sono comunque confortanti dato che si parla di ricavi nel nostro minimo storico, e che con introiti dovuti a risultati migliori, competizioni europee, merchandising e stadio da aumentare, e cessioni, saremo in una situazione migliore.
al limite ho solo evidenziato che il Milan, a differenza di altre squadre, aveva un calcolo di bilancio differente dal periodo della stagione calcistica.

2. tu continui a confondere ricavi con plusvalenze, e fai riferimento a "ricavi fissi" che tanto fissi non sono.
la plusvalenza (o la minusvalenza) è la differenza tra il peso di un determinato bene (in questo caso calciatori) nelle sezioni costi e ricavi: se la differenza è positiva è plusvalenza, altrimenti minusvalenza.
il ricavo di una cessione, a prescindere da plus o minusvalenze, è un ricavo che fa peso sul fatturato. una cessione di Bacca a 10 milioni sarebbe minusvalenza a bilancio, ma nel computo del fatturato si conta tutto l'incasso.
così come quelli che ritieni "ricavi fissi": Deloitte parla di introiti Champions, merchandising e ricavi stadio. Nessuno di questi è un "ricavo fisso", poichè variano in base a risultati, presenze allo stadio e vendite di beni.
i ricavi fissi sono i contratti di sponsorizzazioni e partnership, in alcuni casi diritti tv (che sono variabili, anche se di poco), e la quota di partecipazione ai gironi Champions o EL, ma non la totalità di ricavi.

3. prima tu dici che sei preoccupato del trend negativo, quando io dicevo che invece non mi preoccupasse, dato che ci sono voci che già da questa stagione avranno rilevanti rialzi... poi qualche post dopo finalmente diventi consapevole che il trend non sarà in negativo come profetizzi da mesi, ma in positivo...


----------



## Aron (24 Gennaio 2018)

Si discute più di fatturato che di campo


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Gennaio 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> ti quoto una sola volta ma spero di risp a tutto.
> 
> 1. io non ho visto nel marcio in nulla, tantomeno nell'articolo.
> difatti ho detto che quelle cifre sono comunque confortanti dato che si parla di ricavi nel nostro minimo storico, e che con introiti dovuti a risultati migliori, competizioni europee, merchandising e stadio da aumentare, e cessioni, saremo in una situazione migliore.
> ...



Giusti i punti. In realtà l'unica cosa interessante che si deduce da questa pubblicazione è che abbiamo perso dieci anni di opportunità. Mentre i nostri ricavi sono sostanzialmente rimasti stabili, quelli degli altri team (soprattutto i top) hanno iniziato a volare con incrementi e crescite mostruose, crescite che non si vedono in nessun altro settore dell'economia.

Questo significa che di fronte a noi abbiamo un'opportunità colossale, che solo l'incompetenza TOTALE della vecchia dirigenza si è lasciato sfuggire. Basterà seguire un percorso serio e ben strutturato e in pochi anni raddoppieremo come minimo il fatturato.

Che poi è la parte razionale di tutto il ragionamento che ogni volta cerca di spiegare Fassone quando parla del piano presentato alla UEFA...


----------



## DrHouse (24 Gennaio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Giusti i punti. In realtà l'unica cosa interessante che si deduce da questa pubblicazione è che abbiamo perso dieci anni di opportunità. Mentre i nostri ricavi sono sostanzialmente rimasti stabili, quelli degli altri team (soprattutto i top) hanno iniziato a volare con incrementi e crescite mostruose, crescite che non si vedono in nessun altro settore dell'economia.
> 
> Questo significa che di fronte a noi abbiamo un'opportunità colossale, che solo l'incompetenza TOTALE della vecchia dirigenza si è lasciato sfuggire. Basterà seguire un percorso serio e ben strutturato e in pochi anni raddoppieremo come minimo il fatturato.
> 
> Che poi è la parte razionale di tutto il ragionamento che ogni volta cerca di spiegare Fassone quando parla del piano presentato alla UEFA...



esattamente.
Galliani, ma il calcio italiano nella totalità (esclusa la Juve, che però ha la fortuna di vivere in una città, Torino, la cui politica ha aiutato le due squadre ad andare nel futuro, contrariamente a Milano e Roma), vivono ancora nel passato.
Vivono nel mondo in cui l'importante è "tenere in vita privilegi e status quo", per non perdere il poco che hanno.

il mondo dello sport, lo si vedano le impennate di fatturati delle squadre UEFA, i ricavi degli altri sport, ecc... sta diventando un business che nei prossimi anni porterà chi ha avuto occhio, capacità e voglia di investire, ad avere un ritorno economico elevato.

non è più il calcio di anni fa, dove a contare erano i soldi e i capricci dei proprietari.
anche nell'era dell'avvento degli sceicchi e petrolieri, ad avere il massimo degli introiti sono Real Madrid, Barcellona, Bayern e United, squadre che di arabo hanno zero.
PSG, City, ecc... con i loro tanti soldi si sono portati a quei livelli, escludendo chi è rimasto indietro per programmazioni vecchie e conservatrici.

Galliani, che voleva il tabellone tennistico quando era primo nel ranking, voleva una divisione a lui favorevole dei diritti tv, e che ha puntato alla mediocrità (primi quattro posti in A e quarti di Champions, per ottenere un fatturato ideale), ha portato la squadra alla rovina.
Rovina che non ha ancora colpito l'Arsenal perchè in Premier girano troppi soldi, ma che oltre a Milan e Inter, potrà mietere altre vittime.


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Gennaio 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> esattamente.
> Galliani, ma il calcio italiano nella totalità (esclusa la Juve, che però ha la fortuna di vivere in una città, Torino, la cui politica ha aiutato le due squadre ad andare nel futuro, contrariamente a Milano e Roma), vivono ancora nel passato.
> Vivono nel mondo in cui l'importante è "tenere in vita privilegi e status quo", per non perdere il poco che hanno.
> 
> ...



Bel commento, condivido.

Allo stesso tempo però i grandi d'Euroopa stanno lavorando nemmeno troppo nell'ombra per rendere definitiva la separazione tra grandi e piccoli. Il fronte della Lega Europea è sempre più largo, la riforma della CL già assicura più spazio per i grandi campionati ma quella in cantiere prevede squadre fisse, senza necessità di qualificarsi, e grandi gironi dove ci sia la certezza che il Bayern, per esempio, affronti il Real ogni anno.

Il fatto che con il nuovo contratto per i diritti la Premier abbia sfondato il tetto dei 7 miliardi, quando la Champions arriva di poco sopra i 4, ha sconvolto i grandi spagnoli e tedeschi. I soldi sul piatto sono troppi per loro per stare a guardare, il calcio cambierà ancora e il modello è ovviamente la NBA.

Noi italiani, come dici tu, siamo stati a guardare inermi e, aggiungo, incompetenti. Ma facciamo ancora troppo comodo, ci vogliono al tavolo perchè i nostri 3 club a strisce permettono di allargare la torta. Finchè sarà così siamo ancora a bordo, anche se in seconda classe. Avremo solo le briciole, ma sono comunque tanti soldi.


----------



## DrHouse (24 Gennaio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Bel commento, condivido.
> 
> Allo stesso tempo però i grandi d'Euroopa stanno lavorando nemmeno troppo nell'ombra per rendere definitiva la separazione tra grandi e piccoli. Il fronte della Lega Europea è sempre più largo, la riforma della CL già assicura più spazio per i grandi campionati ma quella in cantiere prevede squadre fisse, senza necessità di qualificarsi, e grandi gironi dove ci sia la certezza che il Bayern, per esempio, affronti il Real ogni anno.
> 
> ...



la SuperLega è una formula che stuzzica e che sicuramente potrebbe portare introiti maggiori ai (pochi) club che ne faranno parte.
ma non credo sia fattibile nel breve periodo.
in parte per la storia sportiva europea, diversa da quella USA.
ma anche per le troppe parti in gioco, che perderebbero soldi.
una SuperLega prevederebbe grossi ricavi per club, Lega, calciatori...

ma perderebbero potere e soldi altri elementi troppo implicati nel sistema.
e non sono solo i politici sportivi, che perderebbero tutte le poltrone nazionali.

ma soprattutto i procuratori, che oggi mangiano e rimangiano piazzando centinaia di assistiti alle centinaia di squadre.


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Gennaio 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> la SuperLega è una formula che stuzzica e che sicuramente potrebbe portare introiti maggiori ai (pochi) club che ne faranno parte.
> ma non credo sia fattibile nel breve periodo.
> in parte per la storia sportiva europea, diversa da quella USA.
> ma anche per le troppe parti in gioco, che perderebbero soldi.
> ...



Certo ma intendevo, e direi che è l'idea in cantiere, una Lega che si affianchi ai campionati nazionali, non che li sostituisca. In poche parole una CL dove per molti non sia necessario qualificarsi e dove si giochino molte più partite tra le grandi europee, anzi il più possibile.

Poi ho letto che c'è in ballo anche una proposta di giocare la CL nel fine settimana. La cosa incredibile è che ha trovato l'apertura di tutti... tranne ovviamente la ricca federazione inglese che ha detto no inorridita.

Ma è una situazione che fa letteralmente imbestialire i grandi club non inglesi, il fatto che chi arriva a metà classifica della Premier incassi più di chi vince la Champions. La dirigenza del Bayern non fa segreto delle loro idee, ma anche PSG e Barça stanno mettendo sotto pressione la UEFA. Tutti vogliono una Champions più ricca, stile NBA, a tutti i costi. E la avranno.

Vedremo molte novità, passo dopo passo, nei prossimi anni. A noi toccheranno solo le briciole, però.


----------



## DrHouse (24 Gennaio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Certo ma intendevo, e direi che è l'idea in cantiere, una Lega che si affianchi ai campionati nazionali, non che li sostituisca. In poche parole una CL dove per molti non sia necessario qualificarsi e dove si giochino molte più partite tra le grandi europee, anzi il più possibile.
> 
> Poi ho letto che c'è in ballo anche una proposta di giocare la CL nel fine settimana. La cosa incredibile è che ha trovato l'apertura di tutti... tranne ovviamente la ricca federazione inglese che ha detto no inorridita.
> 
> ...



se i club vogliono guadagnare tanto, devono fare la SuperLega e abbandonare il resto.
solo così i big money che girano vengono divisi in pochi club, politici e pochi tra agenti e calciatori.

come hai scritto, altre soluzioni intermedie farebbero guadagnare alcune parti, ma indebolire altre.

l'unica soluzione Win-Win è la SuperLega stile NBA.
grazie al cielo per anni non potrà succedere, imho...


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Gennaio 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> ti quoto una sola volta ma spero di risp a tutto.
> 
> 1. io non ho visto nel marcio in nulla, tantomeno nell'articolo.
> difatti ho detto che quelle cifre sono comunque confortanti dato che si parla di ricavi nel nostro minimo storico, e che con introiti dovuti a risultati migliori, competizioni europee, merchandising e stadio da aumentare, e cessioni, saremo in una situazione migliore.
> ...



ma infatti ti ho fatto l'esempio dei dati che erano usciti prima dove davano numeri molto più alti con quelli di Deloitte. La differenza era data proprio da queste cose che ho scritto.
Oltretutto vorrei capire una cosa, esattamente cosa profetizzo da mesi riguardo il fatturato? quando mai ne ho parlato? mi sa che hai le idee confuse e mi confondi con altri.


----------

